# need info. on hormonal changes and worsening IBS



## lorian (Feb 2, 2005)

Hi,Could anyone provide me with links to the hormonal factor increasing the symptoms of IBS.?I get super severe lower left ab pain during my period. My doc says he's never heard of that before. I only get this pain during my period.I also get enormous bloat during this time and seem not to be able to digest food very well.Also, the gas is so bad no one wants to be around me. All this ONLY at my period?Is this true IBS?I would be incredibly grateful for anyones help.hugs,lorian


----------



## writefx (Jan 25, 2005)

I have had a similar pain and found that it has disappeared since taking evening primrose every day.I know that during periods you could get migraines as well as the other physical/emotional problems. Migraines can be abdominal with or without the headaches and cause digestive problems.Not everyone should take E>P so you should read the label.


----------



## rosabud (Apr 19, 2004)

have you been checked for fibroids or endometriosis?I don'[t know why the doc never heard of this before. It doesn't seem that unusual.I'm sorry I don't know the links but if you google endometriosis you'll find that bowel symptoms and bad lower abdominal pain during your period can be a symptom of endo, though it could be something else. I think also there's a site called pelvicpain.comthat deals with possible causes.


----------



## kateandtink (Sep 1, 2004)

hormonal ibs... yeah its true... all of us cope differently with it, i tried evening primoose did nothing for me, used to before my ibs.... the pill made my ibs worse though id been on it all along, when i came off suspecting it and went on the shot my ibs and the hormonal ibs mproved ten fold... and the glory is i only get period every 3months ish so my ibs doesnt really get that bad then.


----------



## jools41 (Jan 8, 2004)

i tried evening primrose too which was making no difference at all so i stopped them.lorian i get this pain too but mines is not caused by period (im lucky enough now i dont get periods not had one for about 8 yrs) good luck hope you get some help with this


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

This is commonly reported with IBS that it is worse around the mensesHere is a research paper


> quote:Gut. 2002 Apr;50(4):471-4.The menstrual cycle affects rectal sensitivity in patients with irritable bowel syndrome but not healthy volunteers.Houghton LA, Lea R, Jackson N, Whorwell PJ.Department of Medicine, University Hospital of South Manchester, Manchester M20 2LR, UK. lahoughton###man.ac.ukBACKGROUND: We have previously shown that the menstrual cycle has no effect on rectal sensitivity of normal healthy women, despite them having looser stools at the time of menses. Patients with irritable bowel syndrome (IBS) often report significant exacerbation of their IBS symptoms with menses, raising the possibility that IBS patients may respond differently to the menstrual cycle. AIM AND METHODS: Rectal responses to balloon distension during days 1-4 (menses), 8-10 (follicular phase), 18-20 (luteal phase), and 24-28 (premenstrual phase) of the menstrual cycle were assessed in 29 female IBS patients (aged 21-44 years), diagnosed by the Rome I criteria. During the course of the study patients completed symptom diaries to assess abdominal pain and bloating (visual analogue scale), and frequency and consistency of bowel habits. In addition, levels of anxiety and depression were assessed using the hospital anxiety and depression questionnaire. RESULTS: Menses was associated with a worsening of abdominal pain and bloating compared with most other phases of the menstrual cycle (p less than 0.05). Bowel habits also became more frequent (p less than 0.05) and patients tended to have a lower general well being. Rectal sensitivity increased at menses compared with all other phases of the cycle (p less than 0.05). There was no associated change in rectal compliance, wall tension, or motility index. Neither was there any difference in resting anal pressure or the distension volumes required to relax the internal anal sphincter during the menstrual cycle. CONCLUSION: These data (1) confirm that IBS symptomatology is exacerbated at menses and (2) show for the first time that in contrast with healthy women, rectal sensitivity changes with the menstrual cycle. These cyclical changes in sensitivity suggest that women with IBS respond differently to fluctuations in their sex hormonal environment or its consequences compared with healthy females.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Also it is common for woman who do not have IBS to report increased GI symptoms around their menses.K.


----------

